# Rock N' Roll hinges - Dimensions rqd. please.



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

I have a basic drawing with some basic dimensions of a Rock N' Roll hinge as published in the CAK catalogue. Has anyone got any they could provide me with all the dimensions please.

I've seen so many posts about these hinges over the years as the dimensions are not easy to get hold of, so I was thinking to do an AutoCAD drawing for future enquiries.

I can send you the dimensions of what I already have.

Any help will be appreciated.

Steve of Herefordshire

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/monkley/motorhome/start.htm


----------

